# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Hey PG, saw this video and thought of you...

## David.Elliott

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qs7Z...ature=youtu.be 
Pretty damn cool!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

That's brilliant.  :Brava:  
Been thinking of making something similar, but it won't be as advanced as that  :Rofl5: 
 I like the sliding setup for the torch though.
that's given me some ideas.    
Great video too, straight to the point and self-explanatory.
No hand-held camera and some bloke droning on for ten minutes about what he's gonna do next   :Rolleyes:

----------


## havabeer

yeah was a nice, its like he decided to build something that will use every single tool in his shed to make

----------


## PlatypusGardens

:Shock:

----------


## Marc

Excellent metalwork skills. Unfortunately sandblasting like that is banned as far as I know. The only way to sandblast in a workshop environment is wet sandblasting.

----------


## havabeer

> Excellent metalwork skills. Unfortunately sandblasting like that is banned as far as I know. The only way to sandblast in a workshop environment is wet sandblasting.

  pretty sure its just got to be contained, we have a dedicated 40" container that all our sandblasting is done in.  
reading the safework australia standard on it i wouldn't say its banned, i'd say a a lot of work places have just decided to its too hard to control the hazards associated with it and have decided not to use it.

----------


## Marc

You can still sandblast outside with a largish pressure pump and a special tip that sucks in the dry sand and blasts it with the water at pressure. Works a treat. You just need 3 or 4000 psi
 and 10 to 15 lpm
Probably faster than that home made blaster and That probably needs a 3 phase 20 CFM pump at 180 PSI and a tank on the high side of 200L

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Judging from a quick glance at the YouTube comments, as well as the surroundings in the videos, I think these guys are from the Greece area......I'd say things are a bit different over there    :Smilie:

----------


## Marc

Aaaah, the old Troyan sandblaster in the sand trick hei! :Biggrin:

----------

